# Tequila



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Which is your favorite, and why?

Recently had some Three Generations, and it was by far the best agave juice I have ever sampled.
It beat the Patron and 1800 hands down in my opinion. 
Smooth as silk, and for lack of a better word, plain yummy.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

El Tesoro (Anejo or Blanco)

Smooth and tasty for sipping or shooting or mixing


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Patron anejo - the smoothest tasting tequila I have ever tried (the only premium tequila I really have experience with). Everytime I ask for a Patron margarita, the bartender looks at me like I am crazy. I know you are not suppose to put topshelf tequila in a margarita, but try it next time, you will not be disappointed.

Three friends of mine:

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/2266


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Patron anejo - the smoothest tasting tequila I have ever tried (the only premium tequila I really have experience with). Everytime I ask for a Patron margarita, the bartender looks at me like I am crazy. I know you are not suppose to put topshelf tequila in a margarita, but try it next time, you will not be disappointed.
> 
> Three friends of mine:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/2266


Aaron,

I like Patron silver and I love Patron Anejo and Reposado but I REALLY LOVE El Tesoro Anejo. Give it a try.

scottie


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)

volfan said:


> Aaron,
> 
> I like Patron silver and I love Patron Anejo and Reposado but I REALLY LOVE El Tesoro Anejo. Give it a try.
> 
> scottie


I also love Patron Anejo but scottie is "the man" so if he says El Tesoro is the way to go I'm sure going to give it a try. Since I'm taking a short sabbatical from cigar buying (not smoking 'em, just buying 'em) maybe tequila buying will tide me over.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Jechelman said:


> I also love Patron Anejo but scottie is "the man" so if he says El Tesoro is the way to go I'm sure going to give it a try. Since I'm taking a short sabbatical from cigar buying (not smoking 'em, just buying 'em) maybe tequila buying will tide me over.


Sounds like I might have to try a new tequila as well.

Was a costco a while back and they had 1.75L bottles of patron anejo, almost convinced my wife that we needed that much tequila. Decided to get the three pack sampler instead. Since then, I have spent most of my money on cigars instead of liquor. Figure there is less calories smoking a cigar as oppose to making magaritas every night.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Anything in a bottle with a handle and made of plastic. 

Patron


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

volfan said:


> Aaron,
> 
> I like Patron silver and I love Patron Anejo and Reposado but I REALLY LOVE El Tesoro Anejo. Give it a try.
> 
> scottie


I've had a bottle of the El Tesoro de Don Felipe Anejo for probably ten years. I originally purchased it when I was in the process of perfecting my margarita recipe but realized after I bought it that it was not to be used in such a pedestrian manner (whether it is even necessary to use fifty- or hundred-dollar-a-bottle tequila for a really good margarita is debatable). The complex aroma, rather distinct oaky flavor and bold finish this liquor has is not useful for a margarita or much any other mixed drink, since it overpowers anything else you put with it.

It is worthwhile for anyone finding their tastes in tequila to try, though in a snifter, not a shot glass. I drink this only rarely, not because I don't like it but because I find it so distinct that I have to be in the mood for it. Should my team beat the team of volfan, for example, perhaps I might find time to down a dram this weekend! Heck, even if we lose I might break out a little.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

My favorites are:
Gran Centenario Añejo
Don Julio Añejo


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I forgot to mention Hussongs (ceramic bottle) as it is some very good stuff. 

scottie


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Porfidio...hard to find anymore though...


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Patron Anejo is my favorite sipping tequila. I don't mind it in a margarita , but it's to damned expensive for such a luxury. I use Sauza Hornitos for my mixed drink needs.

Another killer product is Citronge, made by Patron. It is a less costly version of Cointreau, and I think it tastes better. Great in a margarita....


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

I second Don Julio anejo, and I really like Cien Anos but only if its bought in Mexico.


----------



## smokeydog (Jul 15, 2006)

cabo wabo, that stuff is the bomb.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

After four of five I cant remember what my favorite is !

Before that I do like 

Don Julio Añejo
Patron


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Porfidio...hard to find anymore though...


Haven't had any in while, but have to agree.
Not really sure, but I think I saw a bottle of Porfidio Rum at a store recently.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Don Julio Anejo in the US or Clase Azul Reposado (not available in the US)


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Casa Noble Anejo. The best sipping tequila IMO.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Although I haven't tried some of the others. (Casa Noble is in the middle.)


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr 

sooo thirsty....so thirsty


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

pnoon said:


> My favorites are:
> Gran Centenario Añejo
> Don Julio Añejo


:tpd: Im with mr sharts in his pants


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> Im with mr sharts in his pants


:r :r :r oh and :fu


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Patron and Herradura do it for me. I like the silver for warmer day and the Anejo for colder days. I tried the Top shelf from Jose' Cuevo that is only sold in thier shops. I had it at the Airportin San Antonio andit waspretty good stuff, pricey though.

T


----------



## moose14 (Aug 25, 2006)

Had some Cabo Wabo Reposada once and never again. Then tried some Cabo Wabo anejo and was extremely surprised. Other then that it's the old standby Patron anejo.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

smokeydog said:


> cabo wabo, that stuff is the bomb.


Agreed..Cabo Wabo is da best I ever had.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

i'm a big fan of El Tesoro de Don Felipe...

And lets dont forget hornitos...the best bang for your buck Tequila


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

any Cabo Wabo or Patron for me. no real reason. :al


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

El Tesoro Anejo to sip and savor, none better!

El Tesoro Blanco for mixing. I know it costly, for a mixer but well worth it!

Johnny


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> El Tesoro Anejo to sip and savor, none better!
> 
> El Tesoro Blanco for mixing. I know it costly, for a mixer but well worth it!
> 
> Johnny


Amen, brother. I hope to try the El Tesoro Paradiso someday (when I win the lottery).

scottie


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

My favorite is the Casa Noble Añejo (black label). Smooth, rich, nutty.










Doc


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 1, 2006)

LSUTIGER said:


> any Cabo Wabo or Patron for me. no real reason. :al


Ahhhhh... I love Cabo Wabo! :dr


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Don Julio Anejo...HANDS DOWN!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

volfan said:


> El Tesoro (Anejo or Blanco)
> 
> Smooth and tasty for sipping or shooting or mixing


When I was in Vegas I tried some El Tesoro Platinum and it was very good. The bartender made it seem like it was less expensive than Patron, but from my research it runs about 50 bucks a bottle, which is more expensive.

With that said, I made some Margaritas the other day with some Patron Reposado and they were damn good. Even my wife thought they were awesome.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Don Julio Reposado -eet goees dowm good mang

Reading this thread makes me think I haven't studied hard enough.:r :al


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe Im weird, but with Tequila I like less age. IMHO Older tequilas get too "oaky", which masks some of the trademark flavors. I like the fiery young flavor more I guess. Anyway, for me Reposado>Silver>Anejo.

That beeing said, my three favorite brands in either Silver or Reposado are...

El Tesoro (hands down the best!) 
Don Julio
Herradura


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm partial to Leyende del Milagro Reposado, and Porfido Reposado (in the blue ceramic bottle). Cabo Wabo ain't bad, neither...


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I had me a bottle of Don Julio Anejo Reserve (Numbered and came in a cool wooden box) I bought it from Juarez, Mexico when I lived in Las Cruces,NM. 

That was about ten years ago. The tequila is long gone but I still have the bottle packed away. I will try and find it and post some pics.

That (besides el tesoro de don felipe) was the best tequila I have ever had.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

My friend brought back a bottle of Herradura Seleccion Suprema from Mexico it is the best tequila I ever had.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Cazadores Anejo, is the smoothest sipping tequila I’ve had! Neat with a water back or just a splash of water.

If your prefer shots or mixed tequila drink’s, there’s no point (IMO) wasting your money on ultra premium spirits.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

i like eltaro tequila and of course some jose


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

Don Julio - resposado is great! has a nice lime-y flavor to it without being too harsh.

Corazon Tequila is also quite good. I've only had Silver & Resposado before, but they're quite smooth with some sweetness to them.

the g/f and myself tho personally prefer Milagro Tequila. Great tasting, easy on the wallet, and great mixer. 

We've had the silver, resposado, & anejo. Out of all of them, we prefer the resposado. Silver is too bland, Anejo is kinda spicy, but Resposado was just right. :dr


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

My favorite Tequila is Centario AZUL. It comes in a nice simple bottle, clean lines and great clean and crisp taste. Great for Margahitas or for shots with salt and line. I got this in mexico for like 180 pesos, so about 18 dollars. It's really good gold tequila. Not expensive either. I bought it in Mexico and brought it back, but i haven't seen it anywhere in the USA. If anyone has seen it here let me know haha.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I like the patron silver frozen shooters,but have not tried the patron gold any body try both? and whats the comparison,..........my buddy likes the don julio


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I just picked up a fifth of Don Julio Anejo. The only other Anejo I've had was Cabo Wabo, but that was fantastic! Had some 1800 reposado that lasted a while last year, but I wanted to try the anejo again. I also got a wee little bottle of 12-year Glenlivet. I really only got it because it's so small, not that it's going to taste bad, but I just couldn't say no to the small bottle. I'm such a sucker...
Adam


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Don Julio for sure, try it on the rocks with a little bit of lime. It is absolutely as smooth as silk. Just make sure you have something to eat before you polish off a whole bottle, otherwise it could lead to reversal of fortune. ;-)


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Don Julio for sure, try it on the rocks with a little bit of lime. It is absolutely as smooth as silk. Just make sure you have something to eat before you polish off a whole bottle, otherwise it could lead to reversal of fortune. ;-)


If I'm polishing off the whole bottle, I'm pretty sure the only thing I'm going to change by eating, is the consistency of what comes back up later:r... I'm trying a sip neat now, but after work I'm doing the on-the-rocks with lime to enjoy the NEW EPISODE OF SOUTH PARK!!! I've been waiting for this for like 6 months... Thanks for the tip!
Adam


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I just tried the stuff. Who could say that this won't do well with a cigar? Smoooooooooooooth, but with that little peppery bite on the finish? I can't wait to try this with a stogie tonight. Any recommendations? Oh... Sooo good...
Adam


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

Searched out this thread yesterday, then went and bought a bottle of Don Julio anejo. 18 months in oak. Can't wait to try it.

I was tempted to get the Hornitos by Sauza, as it was $12 cheaper, but the Don seems to come in with higher recommendations.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

jaharr said:


> Searched out this thread yesterday, then went and bought a bottle of Don Julio anejo. 18 months in oak. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> I was tempted to get the Hornitos by Sauza, as it was $12 cheaper, but the Don seems to come in with higher recommendations.


IMHO, Hornitos is tops for making great margaritas. However, if you are drinking it straight, can't go wrong with Don Julio. Its great stuff.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> IMHO, Hornitos is tops for making great margaritas. However, if you are drinking it straight, can't go wrong with Don Julio. Its great stuff.


Perfect, that's what I was hoping. I'm looking to sip it, probably chilled, with a cigar.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

IMO sipping Tequila is better enjoyed like a Cognac or Brandy slightly warm in a brandy glass where the warmth from your hand is carried into the tequila.


Chilling tequila just mutes the taste. This may be a good thing if your drinking Cuervo gold but not if you want to truly taste what some of the premium tequilas have to offer.:2


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

okierock said:


> IMO sipping Tequila is better enjoyed like a Cognac or Brandy slightly warm in a brandy glass where the warmth from your hand is carried into the tequila.
> 
> Chilling tequila just mutes the taste. This may be a good thing if your drinking Cuervo gold but not if you want to truly taste what some of the premium tequilas have to offer.:2


Although I've heard the same thing, I prefer it in a chilled glass. No ice, just a chilled glass.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i love me some Tequila! so far my favorites would have to be 1800 silver and Padron. oh wait i mean Patron! to many cigars for me not enough tequila! :r


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

It's settled then. I will drink it chilled. Then I will drink another one warm in a brandy snifter. :ss


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

jaharr said:


> It's settled then. I will drink it chilled. Then I will drink another one warm in a brandy snifter. :ss


That, good sir, is one hell of a solution.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

jaharr said:


> It's settled then. I will drink it chilled. Then I will drink another one warm in a brandy snifter. :ss


Then by the end of the night, you'll be drinking straight from the bottle :al


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Then by the end of the night, you'll be drinking straight from the bottle :al


:r :r :r


----------



## obey3one (Jan 7, 2008)

Has anyone else tried the Jose Cuervo Familia Reserve ? 
I though that was an excellent tequilla. If pairing it with a cigar, look for some thing full bodied with a bit of a spicy kick to it. 

Other favorites of mine include Corazon, Don Julio and Cabo Wabo all of the anejo variety. Never was big on the lighter tequillas, Guess i like that added kick a little.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Love the Reserva de La Familia. It's one of those "cognac" tequilas. Same can be said for Porfidio. If I'm making margaritas, I prefer el Tesoro Platinum -- really adds a unique flavour to the drink that Patron can't match.

M wife brought me a bottle of Hacienda del Christero Platinum back from Texas a few years back that was excellent. I believe it's distilled 5 times.

Corazon is one of my favourite "shooting" tequilas: more complex than Patron and ....cheaper 



obey3one said:


> Has anyone else tried the Jose Cuervo Familia Reserve ?
> I though that was an excellent tequilla. If pairing it with a cigar, look for some thing full bodied with a bit of a spicy kick to it.
> 
> Other favorites of mine include Corazon, Don Julio and Cabo Wabo all of the anejo variety. Never was big on the lighter tequillas, Guess i like that added kick a little.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Patron All the rest taste cheap to me!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ever since visiting Mexico several years ago and sampling Don Julio (OK, sampling is an understatement), Don Julio was the tequila I liked best. I was thrilled when they started selling it in the U.S., and the Don Julio Anejo is a regular staple in my home bar now.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

The VERY best tequila I have had (and continue to enjoy) is the Don Julio 1942. The Herradura Suprema is just below that. Both are pricey though. $100+

For those that like a oak-tasting anejo, I enjoy the Gran Centenario Anejo. About $45-$60 for a bottle.


----------



## coachmongo66 (Aug 6, 2007)

Don Julio... smokey, oaky and very smooth. Serve it over ice and sip it slowly while smoking a strong stogie. Sit in a comfortable chair, outside, with something playing on the radio that will take you south of the border. When you drink tequila like that, it becomes more about a state of mind and less about getting wasted. If you want to get wasted shoot some cheap well tequila and find a corner to slump in.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I see the Don Julio Anejo is real popular and I already have Patron Anejo but my class six just got in Don Julio white (or silver, whatever it is called). I have had and like Patron Silver so my question is how does the Don Julio Blanco compare to the Patron Blanco?? Thnx.

T


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

partagaspete said:


> I see the Don Julio Anejo is real popular and I already have Patron Anejo but my class six just got in Don Julio white (or silver, whatever it is called). I have had and like Patron Silver so my question is how does the Don Julio Blanco compare to the Patron Blanco?? Thnx.
> 
> T


I'm not a big fan of blancos/silvers, but I do generally use them as mixers. Stick with Patron silver and search for Don Julio Anejo for a true sipping tequila.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Puro_Angler said:


> I'm not a big fan of blancos/silvers, but I do generally use them as mixers. Stick with Patron silver and search for Don Julio Anejo for a true sipping tequila.


Thanks for the tip. unfortunately they didn't have any of the Don Julio silver on the shelf so I had to settle for the Patron Anejo. It didn't suck

Less spicey than the repasodo and sweeter and very smooooooth. I will still get the DJ when availabele to do a little side by side comparison.

T


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got back from an all-inclusive in Mexico. Attended a tequila appreciation/tasting class and learned a lot, drank more. Learned why Jose Cuervo Especial is considered "el crappo" (only 30% tequila). Don Julio reposado was, in my opinion, the best by far. Herradura was very good, Sauza ok.

Now I just need to find me some of those thick glass goblets/snifters with the blue or green rims for my bar.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

jaharr said:


> Now I just need to find me some of those thick glass goblets/snifters with the blue or green rims for my bar.


Does anyone know where I can find these at a reasonable price? I am kicking myself for not buying them when I saw them in Mexico. They are thick blown glass, clear but with tinted rims, kinda snifter-ish but not quite as bulbous, no two alike. Thanks.


----------

